# Ryzen 5 2600 und GTX 1080 TI - Welches Netzteil?



## Fxnn (8. September 2018)

Hallo,
Ich will mir in nächster Zeit eine GTX1080 TI (Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Gaming OC 11G ab €' '599,-- de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland) holen, da diese in letzter Zeit ja sehr stark im Preis gefallen ist. Nun weiß ich aber nicht welches Netzteil ich mir holen sollte und ich wollte auch nicht zu viel Geld ausgeben. Deswegen hatte ich mir schonmal das be quiet! Pure Power 10 500 Watt angeschaut. Viel mehr, d.h. bis zu 90 Euro ca. will ich auch nicht ausgeben.

Außerdem frage ich mich ob es mit dieser Konfiguration vielleicht zu einem Bottleneck kommen könnte und ob ich mit dieser die meisten aktuellen Spiele in Full HD in ca. 144 Herz schaffe.

Meine Wunsch Konfiguration:
CPU: Ryzen 5 2600 (mit Stock Cooler)
GPU: GIGABYTE GTX1080TI
RAM: 2x 8Gb 2400 Mhz Crucial Ballistix Tracer RGB
Mainboard: MSI X370 Gaming Plus
HDD: x1
SSD: x1
Lüfter: 6x 120mm Lüfter

Fragt einfach nochmal nach falls ich irgendwas undeutlich beschrieben habe oder ihr etwas nicht versteht.

Schonmal vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## ParaEXE (8. September 2018)

Hi

Ich würde Dir das empfehlen. Alleine schon wegen 1 Jahr austausch Service vor Ort.

550 Watt be quiet! Dark Power Pro 11 Modular 80+ Platinum - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de

Beim RAM diesen hier
16GB G.Skill Aegis DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3000 (PC4-24000U) | Mindfactory.de

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2018)

Das Dark Power P11 lohnt nicht mehr. Das E11 kann das gleiche und ist günstiger.
Noch günstiger wäre das Seasonic Focus oder das Bitfenix Formula.


----------



## Anubis- (8. September 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Dark Power P11 lohnt nicht mehr. Das E11 kann das gleiche und ist günstiger.



Genau so ist es. Hier noch einige Testes zu dem Straight Power 11:

Antec, be quiet! und Cougar im Test: Straight Power 11 fuehrt die 550-W-Oberklasse wieder an - ComputerBase
be quiet! Straight Power 11 - 550W & 850W im Test - Hardwareluxx
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Netzt.../Be-Quiet-Straight-Power-11-750-Watt-1249346/


----------



## Fxnn (8. September 2018)

Ok schonmal Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## JesseDover (9. September 2018)

würde 750watt >Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Corsair CX750 PC-Netzteil (80 Plus Bronze, 750 Watt, EU) nehmen sicher ist sicher 550w ist mein augen zu wenig


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. September 2018)

JesseDover schrieb:


> würde 750watt >Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Corsair CX750 PC-Netzteil (80 Plus Bronze, 750 Watt, EU) nehmen sicher ist sicher 550w ist mein augen zu wenig



Kauf dir 'nen Leistungsschätzgerät oder Energiekosten Teil.
Du hast anscheinend noch nie einen PC vermessen. Hole das bitte schleunigst nach.

Brauchbare Geräte gibts für 10€ im Baumarkt (z.B. Bauhaus, Obi usw), z.B. Brennstuhl BM231, da gibts keine Entschuldigung sowas nicht zu haben.


Zu deiner Empfehlung:
Die ist ziemlicher Mist, da man fürs gleiche Geld auch 'nen 450W Bitfenix Formula bekommt, dass um welten besser als das Corsair ist.


----------



## Anubis- (10. September 2018)

JesseDover schrieb:


> würde 750watt >Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Corsair CX750 PC-Netzteil (80 Plus Bronze, 750 Watt, EU) nehmen sicher ist sicher 550w ist mein augen zu wenig



Das ist hoffentlich nicht ernst gemeint


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2018)

JesseDover schrieb:


> würde 750watt >Amazon.de: Einkaufsangebote: Corsair CX750 PC-Netzteil (80 Plus Bronze, 750 Watt, EU) nehmen sicher ist sicher 550w ist mein augen zu wenig



Wenn du unbedingt mehr Leistung willst, weil du dich damit besser fühlst, nimm das E11 mit 750 Watt. Da hast du auch eine gute Ausstattung.


----------



## bastian123f (10. September 2018)

Ich habe das E11 seit 4 Wochen und würde es jederzeit wieder nehmen. 

be quiet! Straight Power 11 550W ATX 2.4 ab €' '91,03 de (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Das reicht vollkommen für deinen PC. Ich habe ein größeres, da hin und wieder noch eine Grafikkarte dazukommt. Aber für eine reicht das 550 Watt völlig aus.


----------



## ParaEXE (10. September 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Dark Power P11 lohnt nicht mehr. Das E11 kann das gleiche und ist günstiger.
> Noch günstiger wäre das Seasonic Focus oder das Bitfenix Formula.



Da hast Du vollkommen Recht das Straight hat ich nicht mehr auf dem Schirm und war anfangs bei ~ 119€

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## onlygaming (10. September 2018)

Habe Mal gemessen unter 2050 MHz und 1V + 1600 @ 3,8 GHz komme ich unter Prime+FurMark auf 400W Maximal. 

Das E11 550 W reicht bei dir vollkommen aus, die 1080Ti wird keine 150W mehr ziehen. 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------

